
Show HN: Container Marketplace - andrewpierno
https://medium.com/sugarkubes/introducing-sugarkubes-a-marketplace-for-containers-4494d3a71d40
======
gitgud
Interesting idea but why pay for a container, when I can use docker hub with
updates for free?

Will have to see this idea implemented to see the value a bit clearer

